# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Фрагменты из фильмов c russiandvd.com и youtube.com

## Lampada

Валентин и Валентина 
"Валентин и Валентина любят друг друга, но мамаша девушки резко против, так как жених попался невыгодный - мать его работает проводницей в поезде, тогда как у неё с двумя дочками (старшая - Удовиченко, которую она от счастья уже уберегла) трёхкомнатная квартира с обстановкой."

----------


## Lampada

Ещё раз про любовь 
"В шестидесятые, когда велись нескончаемые споры между физиками и лириками, две профессии стали особенно важны физики и стюардессы. Обе профессии на грани риска, одна требует женственности, красоты, милосердия, другая мужественности, ума и таланта.
Э. Радзинский написал пьесу "104 страницы про любовь", и экранизация ее была предрешена. Блестящий ученый, проводящий секретные эксперименты (ранее о них даже упоминать было запрещено), встречает молодую женщину, привлекшую его внимание незаурядностью, строптивостью, неожиданностью суждений и поступков. Интеллектуал, избалованный вниманием, имеющий весьма высокое представление о своей персоне, удивлен и шокирован, но и заинтересован случайной знакомой. Отношения между ними складываются непросто: слишком разным кругам они принадлежат, слишком разны их интересы. Но любовь оказывается сильней предубеждений. Они учатся понимать друг друга, то высекая искры для ссор, взаимных обвинений, то испытывая нежность, озабоченность судьбой другого, желание помочь, успокоить, взять часть забот и неприятностей на себя. Эксперимент ученого близится к завершающей и самой опасной точке. Именно в эти дни он остро понимает, как дорога ему любимая. А она делает все, чтобы укрепить его веру в то, что все непременно закончится хорошо. Он едет в командировку. Она отправляется в обычный рейс. Его мечта сбылась: сделано важное открытие. Для полного счастья ему нужно только поделиться случившимся с любимой. Но встреча не состоится: самолет загорелся, девушка погибла. 
Мелодраматическая конструкция ставила во главу угла отношения двоих, подстегивая и драматизируя эти отношения присутствием опасности, роковых предзнаменований. Неожиданный финал был не только данью эффектности сюжетногопостроения, но и толчком к размышлению о ценности каждой человеческой жизни. Основная нагрузка в режиссерском плане легла на долю исполнителей главных ролей. При минимальной разработке фона действия, общей атмосферы Татьяна Доронина и Александр Лазарев должны были не только раскрыть характеры главных действующих лиц, но и принести с собой воздух времени, стать выразителями жизни 60-х. Татьяна Доронина была признана лучшей актрисой 1968. Александр Лазарев в фильме был несколько театрален, что сказалось на общей стилистике, сочетавшей стремление к достоверности и жанром предписанную условность. Нарушения общей органики не помешали большой популярности фильма у зрителя."

----------


## Lampada

Мачеха   
"...Умерла женщина, которую когда-то любил Павел, и осталась сиротой восьмилетняя девочка Света, как выяснилось, его дочь, взятая по настоянию Шуры Олеванцевой, нынешней жены Павла, в их семью. Шура лишь поначалу побранила непутевого мужика, а потом прониклась состраданием к несчастной Свете. Однако труднее всего пришлось завоевывать доверие неродного ребенка, который не хотел забывать свою мать и признавать мачеху. Потому что родной отец и в этом случае был готов первым проявить малодушие и отчаяться в стремлении по-своему приручить 'дикое дитя', не чувствующее и к нему какой-либо привязанности. Но человеческий талант его жены Шуры все-таки помог ей преодолеть неприятие девочки, которая, в конце концов, сама назвала мачеху матерью. Значит, все дело в любви и терпении, как ни банально это звучит. И родные дети без тепла и доброты со стороны родителей становятся будто чужими. А родина, ведущая себя как злая мачеха по отношению к своим сыновьям и дочерям, вряд ли будет ими искренне и бескорыстно любима. ..."

----------


## Lampada

Родная кровь

----------


## Lampada

Старшая сестра    
В. Белинский о театре 
"Театр!.. Любите ли вы театр так, как я люблю его, то есть всеми силами ду­ши вашей, со всем энтузиазмом, со всем исступлением, к которому только способ­на пылкая молодость, жадная и страстная до впечатлений изящного? 
Или, лучше сказать, можете ли вы не любить театра больше всего на свете, кроме блага и истины? 
Что же такое театр?.. 
О, это истинный храм искусства, при входе в который вы мгновенно отде­ляетесь от земли, освобождаетесь от житейских отношений! 
Вы здесь живёте не своею жизнью, страдаете не своими скорбями, радуетесь не своим блаженством, трепещете не за свою опасность; здесь ваше холодное «я» ис­чезает в пламенном эфире любви. 
Если вас мучит тягостная мысль о трудном подвиге вашей жизни и слабо­сти ваших сил, вы здесь забудете её; если душа ваша алкала когда-нибудь любви и упоения, если в вашем воображении мелькал когда-нибудь, подобно легкому видению ночи, какой-то пленительный образ, давно вами забытый, как мечта не­сбыточная, - здесь эта жажда вспыхнет в вас с новою неукротимою силою, здесь этот образ снова явится вам, и вы увидите его очи, устремлённые на вас с тоскою и лю­бовью, упьётесь его обаятельным дыханием, содрогнётесь от огненного прикосно­вения его руки... 
Но возможно ли описать все очарования театра, всю его магическую си­лу над душою человеческою?.. 
О, как было бы хорошо, если бы у нас был свой, народный, русский театр!.. В самом деле - видеть на сцене всю Русь, с ее добром и злом, с ее высоким и смешным, слышать говорящими ее доблестных героев...видеть биение пульса ее могучей жизни... 
О, ступайте, ступайте в театр, живите и умрите в нём, если можете!.. "

----------


## Lampada

Джентльмены удачи

----------


## Lampada

Золотой телёнок

----------


## Lampada

Двенадцать стульев (новая постановка)

----------


## Lampada

Русские без России 
Документальный фильм об эмигрантах "первой волны".

----------


## DDT

У тебя есть "Девятая рота"?

----------


## Lampada

> У тебя есть "Девятая рота"?

 У меня ничего этого нет.  Посмотри на ссылки.
Все отрывки c www.russiandvd.com.   Девятая рота Детям до 18 смотреть запрещается!

----------


## Lampada

А поутру они проснулись...

----------


## Lampada

Свадьба  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdqisCQxWoI

----------


## Lampada

*Идиот*     _Экранизация романа Ф.Достоевского "Идиот".
Князь Мышкин возвращается в Россию из Швейцарии, где он проходил лечение в психиатрической клинике. В поезде, по дороге в Петербург, князь знакомится с Парфеном Рогожиным, который рассказывает ему о своей страстной любви к Настасье Филипповне, бывшей содержанке миллионера Тоцкого. В Петербурге князь попадает в дом своей дальней родственницы – генеральши Епанчиной, знакомится с ее мужем, их дочерьми, а также секретарем генерала Ганей Иволгиным. Случайно увиденный на столе у генерала портрет Настасьи Филипповны производит на князя большое впечатление…_

----------


## Lampada

Подкидыш

----------


## Lampada

Двенадцать стульев

----------


## Lampada

Не может быть 
В жизни давно я понял кроется гибель где,         
В пиве никто не тонет, тонут всегда в воде        
Реки, моря, проливы, сколько от них вреда,         
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода.            > 2 раза 
Скажем в работе нашей друг незабвенный мой
Пиво всего однажды взял и развел водой.
И улыбнувшись криво, крикнул в день суда:
"Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода!"     > 2 раза 
Если душевно ранен, если с тобой беда,
Ты ведь пойдёшь не в баню, ты ведь придёшь сюда.
Здесь ты вздохнёшь счастливо, крякнешь и скажешь: "Да!
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода!"      > 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

*Афоня*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36406

----------


## Lampada

*Гараж*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7407  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=35632  [/url]

----------


## Lampada

*Служебный роман*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33205

----------


## Lampada

*Старики-разбойники*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=3283 (44 мин)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=43480     
"- _Что у вас на щеке, фурункул?
- Ерунда, бандитская пуля."_ 
"_Старые друзья - следователь прокуратуры Мячиков и инженер Воробьев - несмотря на преклонный возраст, не собираются уходить на пенсию. Поэтому Воробьев, пока необходимый на своей работе, разрабатывает план действий по хищению картины из музея и разоблачению "преступников", что должно послужить доказательством незаменимости его друга на службе..."_

----------


## Lampada

*Калина красная*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7891  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36410

----------


## Lampada

*Зимний вечер в Гаграх*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7779  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=35601   
"Когда-то - еще в пятидесятые - Беглов был звездой чечетки. А сейчас ему даже неприятны воспоминания о тех далеких днях. Как будто бы это было не с ним. Но приезжает в Москву молодой человек без комплексов и намеков на способности, но с большим желанием танцевать и с твердым намерением овладеть чечеткой. Он обращается именно к Беглову...
Лучший музыкальный фильм 1986 года по опросу журнала 'Советский экран'."

----------


## Lampada

*Жестокий романс*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36153

----------


## Lampada

*Добряки*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36411

----------


## Lampada

*Гонщики*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=30561  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=26222

----------


## Lampada

*Зигзаг удачи*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7778

----------


## Lampada

*Брат 2*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=24123   
Я искала тебя  годами долгими,
   Искала тебя  дворами темными,
 В журналах, в кино, среди друзей,
 В день, когда нашла, с ума сошла. 
 Припев: 
  Ты совсем как во сне,
    Совсем как в альбомах,
    Где я рисовала тебя гуашью. 
 Hу, в общем, дальше были звонки
 Hочные, больше, слезы, нервы, любовь
 И стрелки в Польше, yeah,
 Кино, не мои старые зазнобы,
 Куришь каждые пять, мы устали оба.

----------


## Lampada

Самая обаятельная и привлекательная  Самая обаятельная и привлекательная

----------


## Lampada

Попса  [/url]

----------


## Lampada

Братья Карамазовы http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7151

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=9448  *Шведская спичка*
По одноимённому рассказу А. П. Чехова.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=23497  *Выстрел* 
По одноимённой повести А. С. Пушкина.

----------


## DDT

Я продолжаю ждать "Девятая рота"!!!

----------


## Lampada

> Я продолжаю ждать "Девятая рота"!!!

 Я запостила её сразу после того, как ты спросил первый раз. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  Я продолжаю ждать "Девятая рота"!!!   Я запостила её сразу после того, как ты спросил первый раз. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

 сейчас я помню. Но этот клип никогда не работал с моем компьютером.

----------


## Оля

> Я продолжаю ждать "Девятую роту"!!!

  

> сейчас я помню (Теперь вспомнил). Но этот клип никогда не работал с моим компьютером (Этот клип не открывался на моём компьютере.)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by DDT  Я продолжаю ждать "Девятая рота"!!!   Я запостила её сразу после того, как ты спросил первый раз. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... sc&start=0   сейчас я помню. Но этот клип никогда не работал с моем компьютером.

 Интересно почему? 
Вот ещё один кусочек из фильма:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=44100
___________________________________
3/8/2006 12:31:01 AM 
Александр Черкасов, Полит.ру www.polit.ru 
"*Пиар на крови десантников*  
Шесть лет назад в чеченских горах, на высоте 776.0 неподалёку от села Улус-Керт, практически полностью погибла шестая рота 104-го парашютно-десантного полка 76-й воздушно-десантной дивизии. Бой начался пополудни 29 февраля и закончился под утро 1 марта. Из девяноста десантников погибли восемьдесят четыре, среди них - тринадцать офицеров.  
Шесть лет назад в России об этом ещё не знали. Только 4 марта в газете, издающейся по месту дислокации дивизии, появилось сообщение о шестидесяти погибших. Через три дня и опять-таки через регион, через губернатора, было озвучено сообщение командующего ВДВ Георгия Шпака: восемьдесят погибших. Но ещё 9 марта командовавший группировкой генерал Геннадий Трошев пытался опровергать эти цифры и говорил о тридцати одном погибшем десантнике.  
Но в остальном мире - там, где не готовились к ставшим триумфом для Владимира Путина президентским выборам, - уже были известны подробности происшедшего у Улус-Керта.  
Скрывать происшедшее было бессмысленно. О подвиге и трагедии заговорили вслух.  
О трагедии - потому что потери были действительно чудовищны, сравнимы с самыми известными эпизодами "первой чеченской". В новогодних боях 1994-1995 годов того же порядка были потери 131-й отдельной мотострелковой бригады или 81-го мотострелкового полка, а ведь говорили об их "полном уничтожении". Автор не преувеличивает, поскольку в первую чеченскую войну занимался поиском пропавших и составлением списков погибших - просто те части входили в бой отнюдь не в полном составе (от 131 бригады - 448 человек), здесь же подразделение было уничтожено практически полностью.  
И о подвиге: это один из немногих эпизодов, когда при подавляющем превосходстве противника российские войска держали оборону до последнего и не отошли. Опять-таки напрашивается сравнение с первой войной, с январём 1996 года, когда приняли бой и полегли почти все оказавшиеся на пути отхода радуевцев из Первомайского бойцы 22-й отдельной бригады специального назначения, включая начальника разведки 58-й армии.  
О гибели шестой роты много писали. В августе того же 2000 года, на день десантника, Владимир Путин приезжал в 76-ю дивизию и даже говорил, что жизнями русских солдат приходится оплачивать грубые просчеты. Чьи - он не уточнил. А вскоре случилась другая трагедия - погиб "Курск", и говорить о "грубых просчётах" стало не принято. Десантники сами, в частном порядке, занимаются историей, расследуют события у Улус-Керта, и в Интернете можно найти подробную их реконструкцию. Об этом уже были сняты сериалы. Но материалы ведомственного расследования до сего дня засекречены. А для непосвящённых сложилась формула, которой обычно описывают случившееся: "Остановив рвущуюся в Дагестан двухтысячную банду Басаева и Хаттаба, 6-я рота обессмертила свое имя, став символом десантного мужества, ратной доблести и непобедимости крылатой пехоты. Даже погибнув, десантники победили", - это из региональной газеты февраля 2004 года.  
Недавно в эфире канала ОРТ дважды - в будни по вечерам и в выходной - побывал сериал "Грозовые ворота", сюжет которого, как утверждается, также основан на трагической истории роты псковских десантников. Рабочее название фильма было именно таково - "Шестая рота", и сменили его по причине сходства с названием фильма Фёдора Бондарчука "Девятая рота".  
А два года назад, зимой 2004-го, в эфире телеканала РТР прошёл сериал "Честь имею" - по словам его создателей, основанный на реальных событиях. Сценарий писали полковник Борис Подопригора, в 2002-м бывший заместителем командующего Объединённой группировкой в Чечне, и Андрей Константинов, сценарист множества популярных сериалов.  
То, что получилось, не удовлетворило даже их - вот выдержки из рецензии, размещённой на сайте Константинова (статья Юрия Нерсесова "Честь в избирательной урне" была опубликована в газете "Версия. Совершенно секретно"):  
"За две недели до президентских выборов по РТР прошел четырехсерийный фильм "Честь имею", сюжет которого весьма напоминал историю последнего боя 6-й роты Псковской дивизии ВДВ, а также содержал немалые реверансы в адрес кандидата №1.  
Лента вызвала самые противоречивые мнения, наибольший интерес среди которых вызывают отзывы участников войны в Чечне и членов съемочной группы.  
Вот отрывки из некоторых отзывов о фильме "Честь имею", приведённых в статье Ю. Нерсесова, - пусть читатель сам оценит, насколько эти критические отзывы о сериале двухлетней давности могут быть отнесены к "Грозовым воротам".  
Антон Кляпин, председатель Адмиралтейского районного Союза инвалидов и ветеранов Афганистана и Чечни:  
"... По большому счету, "Честь имею" - исторический подлог. ...фильм воспринимается как история героически погибшей роты. Приделывать к этой трагедии эдакий американский хеппи-энд со спасающими всех вертолетами, по-моему, цинично. ... [оператор] вообще не понимает, что такое панорамная съемка боевых действий. Хуже всего получилось финальное сражение. Ну не ходят боевики в атаку густыми цепями, наподобие колчаковцев из "Чапаева"! Если предположить, что кучка обкурившихся придурков все же выскочит под пулемет, их положат в секунды, а тут наши чуть ли не в упор мажут, да и сами все время норовят в полный рост вскочить. И если кто-то подорвется на мине, остальные к нему всей толпой не кидаются - мины-то обычно не по одной ставят! ...постановщики сериала в погоне за рейтингом просто недопоняли, какая страшная вещь - война ..."  
Павел Бадыров, предприниматель, исполнитель роли прапорщика "Квазимодо":  
"...Когда я прочел сценарий, сразу подумал: "Наконец-то об армии и Чечне снимут правду!" Впечатление оказалось столь сильным, что сразу же согласился...  
...считаю идею фильма абсолютно верной. Показывались люди, которые, понимая, что шансов нет, что живут в несовершенной стране и служат в несовершенной армии, все равно делают свой выбор.  
...зрители должны были увидеть, как со смертью каждого отдельного человека не просто слетает фигурка с экрана, будто в тупых боевиках, а гибнет целая Вселенная.  
...последний бой 6-й роты, по-моему, показан не слишком внятно. Одной неполной серии из четырех для него, на мой взгляд, оказалось недостаточно, а больше не получилось, так как из первоначального сценария в фильм вошло далеко не все.  
...не хватило времени - для съемок боевых эпизодов под Новороссийском выделили всего месяц. Что касается концовки с появлением разогнавших боевиков вертолетов, то, кажется, это сделали под давлением телевизионщиков, которые сочли, что финал должен быть оптимистическим.  
...с привязкой к 6-й роте, наверное, стоило быть поделикатнее. ...многими членами съемочной группы фильм воспринимался как некое посвящение ее подвигу. В этом случае ...тональность рекламной кампании, представлявшей картину едва ли не в виде документальной ленты, на мой взгляд, была выбрана неверно".  
Виталий Носков, писатель, участник боевых действий в Чечне, кавалер ордена Мужества:  
"Гибель 6-й роты ... неразгаданная тайна... вопрос, почему роте не была оказана помощь, так и остался без ответа, породив разного рода догадки, одну хуже другой.  
...подача фронтового материала обижает своей безответственностью. Даже к теме смерти и то подошли поверхностно.  
Очень бледно на фоне настоящих десантников смотрится большинство исполнителей главных ролей. У фронтовых офицеров особая энергетика, которая у собранных актеров напрочь отсутствует. Персонаж Лазарева мало напоминает боевого, обстрелянного командира. ...  
Хуже всего получился конец фильма. Когда, разя огнем боевиков, появляются "вертушки", то ничего, кроме горькой улыбки, это не вызывает. Если в основе сюжета гибель 6-й роты, то зачем режиссеру лакировка действительности в стиле 30-х годов, когда почти все главные герои живы и счастливы в ожидании грядущих выборов президента?"  
Общий вывод таков:  
"...К пятой годовщине последнего боя псковской роты память о ее солдатах была бы увековечена вполне достойно. Однако, похоже, кому-то хотелось успеть именно к четвертой годовщине, что так удачно совпадает с президентскими выборами. Достаточно вспомнить, что продюсером картины является некогда обеспечивавший безопасность вице-мэра Путина и до сих пор близкий к нему глава охранной фирмы "Балтик Эскорт" Роман Цепов. Несомненно, если ранее чуравшийся всякой публичности Роман Игоревич вдруг пожелал выйти из тени, выступив пиарщиком бывшего объекта охраны, никакого криминала тут нет. Правда, сам господин Цепов в беседе с нашим корреспондентом категорически отрицал всякое отношение фильма к президентским выборам. Свое утверждение Роман Игоревич аргументировал отсутствием необходимой рекламы и нежеланием генералитета содействовать съемочной группе. Однако после привлечения к съемкам 7-й дивизии ВДВ, показа картины в прайм-тайм по РТР и хвалебных публикаций в "Красной Звезде" в это верится с трудом. И уж в любом случае солдатские могилы - не самая лучшая сценическая площадка для раскрутки даже президента России".  
Даже соавтор сценария Борис Подопригора критически высказался о воплощении написанного им сценария:  
"...Конечно, некоторые эпизоды, на мой взгляд, оказались в фильме напрасно. Наверное, не стоило заставлять персонажей говорить о Путине словами дикторов ОРТ".  
Это отзыв дорогого стоит.  
Подопригора в 2002-м был заместителем командующего Объединённой группировкой войск в Чечне "по информационной работе и взаимодействию со СМИ". Россияне должны помнить его сдержанность - когда не только простые жители Чечни, но и промосковские чиновники в голос кричали о беспределе, о зачистках и исчезновениях людей, он всё отрицал: военные-де "чётко придерживаются принципа легитимности при осуществлении мероприятий"... Москвичам же особенно дорого сообщение Бориса Подопригоры от 12 октября 2002 года - о том, что Мовсар Бараев "погиб под точечными ударами российской артиллерии и авиации". Как раз за полторы недели до того, как означенный Бараев возглавил захват театрального центра на Дубровке. А ведь если бы "погибшего" Бараева не вычеркнули из списков разыскиваемых, то он, может, и не дошёл бы до Москвы. А если бы вовремя озаботились проблемой похищений и "исчезновений" людей, то организаторам террора не из кого было бы формировать отряды для "Норд-Оста" и Беслана...  
Но даже его проняло. Ведь выборы - это где-то там, за пределами Чечни. А здесь - война и полная гибель всерьёз.  
Что же на самом деле происходило в районе Улус-Керта?  
Тактической группе 104-го пдп командование группировки "Восток" поставило задачу до 14.00 29 февраля 2000 года вывести 2-й батальон на рубеж в четырёх километрах юго-восточнее Улус-Керта, блокировать район и не допустить прорыв боевиков в направлении Махкеты - Киров-Юрт – Элистанжи - Сельментаузен - Ведено.  
Ранним утром 28 февраля 6-я рота, 3-й взвод 4-й роты и разведвзвод начали пеший марш. Авангард - 1-й взвод 6-й роты и разведвзвод - к 16:00 вышел на высоту 776.0. Но сгустившийся туман вынудил остальных остановить выдвижение и заночевать на горе Дембайирзы - они вышли на высоту 776.0 лишь в 11:20 29 февраля. В 12:30 разведчики заметили отряд из двух десятков боевиков, завязался бой, был вызван огонь артиллерии. Боевики подтягивали новые и новые силы, пытались обходить позиции десантников, атаковали в лоб - безрезультатно. Бой затих только глубокой ночью на 1 марта, около 1:50. Тем временем в 0:40 1 марта первая рота и взвод разведроты попытались прорваться на помощь к шестой роте, но к 4:00 были вынуждены прекратить эти попытки и вернуться на гору Дембайирзы. Около 3:00 с высоты 787.0 на помощь десантникам двинулся 3-й взвод 4-й роты, к 3:40 им это удалось. Около 5:00 боевики возобновили атаки. В конце концов десантники вызвали огонь артиллерии на себя. Примерно в 6:50, потеряв до 400 человек, атакующие овладели высотой.  
Как этот бой выглядел с другой стороны? В нашем распоряжении есть рассказ офицера спецназа ГРУ Алексея Галкина, взятого в плен вместе с сослуживцем Владимиром Пахомовым и находившегося в то время в одном из прорывавшихся на Улус-Керт отрядов. Алексей Галкин, между прочим, - прототип главного героя фильма "Личный номер", другого российского боевика "про Чечню"...  
"Меня постоянно контролировали. Два-три человека за меня отвечали, как, впрочем, и за Владимира в другой группе. Они ни на шаг не отходили. Если банда где-то надолго останавливалась, нас заставляли обхватывать дерево руками и надевали наручники.  
Под Улус-Кертом [очевидно, во второй половине дня 29 февраля] попали под артиллерийский огонь. Разрывом снаряда был ранен полевой командир, который отвечал за меня и Владимира. Боевики были больше всего обеспокоены здоровьем своего полевого командира и утратили контроль над нами. Ночью [на 1 марта], когда им надо было прорываться, мы с Владимиром нашли подходящий момент уйти с тропы, укрыться в воронке. Может быть, они и пытались нас отыскать, но не нашли. <...>  
В воронке мы оказались в предрассветных сумерках, а когда пошли в противоположном направлении, солнце стояло уже высоко. Двигались в сторону Улус-Керта по той же протоптанной бандитами тропе, но в обратном направлении. Честно говоря, я не предполагал, как можно попасть к своим. Конечно, вид у нас был тот еще - полгода не мыться, не стричься, не бриться. Мы ничем не отличались от боевиков. Честно говоря, мы даже к своим боялись выходить. Могли же убить, приняв за боевиков.  
По дороге нам удалось завладеть оружием. Не знали, сколько нам придется выходить к своим, просто пытались выжить. Нужны были теплые вещи, продукты, оружие. Все это мы собирали у убитых боевиков, которых свои не успевали похоронить.  
Когда пробирались к Улус-Керту, встретили группу боевиков. Они хоронили кого-то. Терять нам было уже нечего, и мы открыли огонь из того оружия, которое подобрали. В ходе этой перестрелки я был ранен. Прострелили обе руки...  
На второй или третий день нашего пути заметили костер и следы пребывания наших солдат: окурки, обертки от сухого пайка. Так мы поняли, что это был наш костер, а не боевиков. И чтобы свои нас не расстреляли, мы нашли палку, сделали из портянки флаг. Оружие, боеприпасы и все, что подобрали, сложили в укромном месте. Владимир остался там, а я с перебинтованной рукой и с этим флагом пошел вдоль тропы. Меня окликнул наш часовой, я все ему объяснил, о нас сообщили нашему командованию".  
Их этого рассказа отнюдь не следует, что боевики были остановлены под Улус-Кертом. Более того, поле боя осталось за ними. После того, как с высоты 776.0 эвакуировали тела погибших десантников, эти места по крайней мере три для не контролировались федеральными силами. Теперь уже боевики могли хоронить своих погибших. А те, кто выжил, спокойно прошли на восток. Ни в какой, конечно, не в Дагестан они пошли. Но главная их задача была выполнена.  
Сначала двумя волнами - в ночь на 31 января и на 1 февраля - они вышли из окружённого Грозного в Алхан-Калу, на "минный трал". Федеральное командование с опозданием пыталось их преследовать. Генералы Казанцев и Шаманов даже объявили собственную первоначальную неудачу и последовавший "ситуативный дизайн" хитроумной операцией "Охота на волков".  
В итоге, понеся потери, боевики отошли в горы. Отряды суммарной численностью не менее четырёх тысяч человек сконцентрировались в долине реки Аргун, между Шатоем на юге и Дуба-Юртом на севере. Это было новое окружение: вместо города - горы, но здесь не было ни жилья, ни провизии.  
Спустя месяц начнётся второй прорыв: отряды под общим командованием Хаттаба двинулись в восточном направлении, на Улус-Керт, где в результате восемнадцатичасового боя прошли через боевые порядки шестой роты псковских десантников. Четыреста человек - потери по чеченским масштабам огромные. Но остальные растворились в горно-лесистой местности Ичкерии - восточной Чечни. Хаттаб, "чегевара" "мировой исламской революции", ещё два года бегал по горам и лесам - его убили только в апреле 2002 года. А Басаев, потерявший ногу на минном поле при выходе из Грозного, до сих пор где-то на Кавказе, командует отрядами не только в Чечне, но и за её пределами. Но об этом киношники нам тоже не расскажут: на экранах выстраивается миф о чеченской войне, в которой мы уже давно всех и вся победили...  
Псковские десантники сделали всё, что могли. Просто не могла одна рота удержать этот проход при таком соотношении сил, максимум - погибнуть.  
Но почему так сложилось?  
Дело в том, что война уже несколько раз была объявлена оконченной. Об этом уже отчитывались. И об "Охоте на волков". И, совсем накануне, - о том, что занят Шатой. А тысячи боевиков в горах, между Шатоем и Дуба-Юртом, как будто не существовали. Нет, "про себя" о них знали - затем и двинули шестую роту блокировать возможные пути отхода. Но для публики и для начальства их как будто не было. На равнине царили победные реляции, и очень вовремя - как раз перед президентскими выборами. Сюда прилетало начальство - посмотреть на победу. На равнине не ощущалась реальность затаившейся в горах войны.  
Существовали как бы два мира - мир сущего и мир должного. Во втором война уже была выиграна. Причём быстро. Быстрее, чем в первую войну. Тогда от ввода войск в декабре 1994-го до их остановки в горах в июне 1995-го прошло полгода. Но и тут от начала боевых действий прошло примерно столько же! Тем не менее, "теперь" была другая война - стремительная, победоносная и без потерь. И всё это происходило накануне президентских выборов, триумф которых был предрешён этой самой маленькой победоносной войной.  
Разрыв между реальностью - многотысячной группировкой уставших, изголодавшихся, но сохранивших управляемость и боевой дух боевиков, нависшей над вытянувшейся вдоль гор цепочкой частей федеральной группировки, - и "правдой донесений", в которой эти боевики уже не раз были побеждены и уничтожены, не мог не привести к такой трагедии. Ложь, сработанная для почтеннейшей публики и высшего начальства, с какого-то момента становится "рабочим материалом" и используется при принятии решений.  
В данном случае оставалось либо признать, что война не кончена, пока существует "аргунский котёл", либо одной рукою писать рапорт о победе, а другой - пытаться не допустить прорыва.  
Эту дилемму пришлось решать и западной, и восточной группировкам. Только на западе генерал Шаманов уже успел отчитаться об успешной "охоте на волков" и теперь спокойно ладил ловушку в предгорном селе, куда, как он предполагал, пойдут боевики. Здесь бои начнутся около 5 марта...  
А на востоке всё было иначе. Горно-лесистая местность. Невозможно образовать сплошной фронт или хотя бы контролировать фланги. В это время года, когда из-за туманов погода с большой вероятностью нелётная и невозможна не только поддержка с воздуха, но порою и пеший марш...  
Шестая рота была обречена, когда уходила на задание. Но после её гибели те же самые люди, что послали десантников на смерть, в своих штабах написали, что задача была выполнена и боевиков не пропустили. Трагедию у Улус-Керта скрывали, сколько было возможно, - ведь приближался день президентских выборов. Четыре года спустя память о погибших вновь использовали уже в следующей президентской кампании.  
И теперь политические мародёры - начальство в форме и в штатском - говорят о погибших, чтобы прикрыть свой позор чужой славой."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41205  
"*Дворянское гнездо"*
Экранизация одноименного романа Ивана Тургенева.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=37905  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=37286  *Гамлет* 
В роли Гамлета - Иннокентий Смоктуновский, Офелия - Анастасия Вертинская

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=9200  *Тень*
Фильм по сказке Андерсена.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8304  *Не горюй!*
Комедия по мотивам произведения Клода Тилье "Мой дядюшка Бенжамен". 
Режиссёр Георгий Данелия

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=17369  *Привет от Чарли-Трубача*  
"_Если б знал Андрей Ильин, звезда эстрады, кaкими последствиями грозит ему этот гастрольный вояж на родную ярославщину! Для начала, он теряет кучу денег и "Мерседес". Потом неожиданно "приобретает" одиннадцатилетнего сына... Вдобавок выясняется, что новоявленный наследник такой редкий фантазер, что Ильин станет прямо-таки "заложником" обаятельного, энергичного, по-своему талантливого мальчишки..."_

----------


## Lampada

*Серые волки*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36136   
"Фильм рассказывает о заговоре и смещении Никиты Хрущева с должности генсека ЦК КПСС. В написании сценария принимал участие Сергей Хрущев, сын Никиты Сергеевича. Используемые в фильме диалоги извлечены из архивов КГБ. Последний фильм мастера политического детектива Игоря Гостева интерпретирует факты и события смещения Н.С. Хрущева. Параллельно с исторической хроникой развивается драматическая история человека, попытавшегося раскрыть тайну заговора и остановить развитие событий."
В роли Хрущёва - Ролан Быков

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Служили два товарища (Евгений Карелов) [1968 г.]  RussianDVD.com - Video Stream - 
Ростислав Янковский, Владимир Высoцкий - YouTube - Полковник Васильчиков 
Анатолий Папанов - YouTube - Krym in All-Russian global scale  
"_Зачем пуле зря пропадать?_" YouTube - Высоцкий -"зачем пули зря пропадать"   *Служили два товарища*   
"Гражданская война. К красным попадает трофейный киноаппарат - новенький французский Патэ. Штаб решает использовать этот случай для аэросъемки местности. Бывший фотограф - солдат Андрей Некрасов (О.Янковский) - назначается кинооператором. Под "надзором" Ивана Карякина (Р.Быков), недавно разжалованного за неуважение к воинской дисциплине, Некрасов приступает к выполнению задания. Много драматических событий и приключений происходит на пути двух товарищей. В штаб дивизии Карякин возвращается один."  http://music.km.ru/cut/music_rus/Pop/L/ ... bat/10.wma 
Служили два товарища, ага...
Служили два товарища, ага...
Служили два товарища в одном и том полке.
Служили два товарища в одном и том полке. 
Вот пуля пролетела и - ага...
Вот пуля пролетела и - ага...
Вот пуля пролетела и товарищ мой упал...
Вот пуля пролетела и товарищ мой упал. 
За мной! Вперед! Ура! 
...
Тады ему я руку протянул,
Тады ему я руку протянул,
Ему я руку протянул - он руку не берёт,
Ему я руку протянул - он руку не берёт... 
Служили два товарища-ага...
Служили два товарища-ага...   YouTube - В. Высоцкий II - На коне Высoцкий : "Всех перестреляю!"

----------


## Lampada

Бриллиантовая рука    ...Такова селяви...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36929  *Курсанты* 
"Свирепая зима 1942 года. Советский народ делает всё возможное, чтобы не допустить поражения в Сталинградской битве - одном из самых жестоких сражений Великой войны. "Всё для фронта, всё для Победы!" - лозунг тех страшных дней. Воинские соединения, бьющиеся с фашистами не на жизнь, а на смерть, обескровлены. Острая нужда в офицерах младшего командного состава заставляет командование сократить сроки подготовки лейтенантов."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8068  *Лев Гурыч Синичкин*  
"_Старый актер мечтает о главной роли для своей юной дочери. Однако ей противостоит примадонна сцены со взбалмошным характером и связями. Но все же мечта старика сбывается..._ "

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8442  *Отцы и деды*    
"_Герой фильма, недавно вышедший на пенсию, остается человеком энергичным и жизнелюбивым. Ему до всего есть дело - в первую очередь до дел сына и внука. Взаимоотношения трех поколений семьи Луковых и составляют забавный сюжет этой ленты_."

----------


## Lampada

*Большая любовь*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=41925

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=31079  *Бригада*   
"Самый популярный телевизионный проект года, о котором говорят все! Это история четырех друзей детства, обычных московских парней, Саши Белого, Космоса, Пчелы и Фила, выросших в одном дворе. Друзья решили немного подзаработать, но незапланированное убийство вмиг перемешало всё задуманное, поставив на кон их жизни. Ставка слишком высока, но отступать некуда. Теперь парни прокладывают себе дорогу в криминальном мире и волею судеб превращаются в одну из самых сплочённых и влиятельных группировок..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=42058  *Питер FM*    
"Это история о двух молодых людях, оказавшихся на жизненном перепутье. Когда каждый должен решить - что же для него действительно важно? Пульсирующий организм мегаполиса, горькие расставания и новые встречи, наконец, само время, в котором живут герои, тесно переплетутся в судьбе каждого, чтобы привести их друг к другу... Маша - диджей на популярном питерском радио, Максим - молодой архитектор. Маша готовится к свадьбе с бывшим одноклассником Костей, Максим победил в международном конкурсе архитекторов, и теперь его зовут на работу в Германию. Но оба они не уверены, что им нужно именно это. Максима удерживает в Питере любовь к девушке, которая его оставила, а Маша чувствует, что её жених Костя - совсем не тот человек, который ей нужен. И кто знает, как бы повернулась их судьба, если бы не случай - Маша теряет мобильный телефон, а Максим его находит..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=46151  *Сукины дети*    
"Истории из закулисной жизни театра, полные забавных сцен и пикантных ситуаций, мастерски сыгранные блестящими актерами."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=29992  *Миллион в брачной корзине*    
"Обаятельный Леонид Папагатто - большой знаток человеческой психологии, предприимчивый собеседник великосветских львов и львиц - зарабатывает тем, что крадет бутылки коньяка и бутерброды с искрой на тусовках. А между этим делом он развлекает простодушных, наглых и богатых гостей "глубокомысленной" беседой. Любовные треугольники, несусветные розыгрыши заставляют незаменимого участника светских раутов быть смешным и доверчивым, цепким и респектабельным. Александр Ширвиндт знает толк в такой азартной игрой. А она стоит свеч, - ведь нищие герои не сдаются!"

----------


## DDT

I finally got a new computer that is fast enough to watch these clips. So Now I go back to page one and begin to watch! Thanks, Lampy!

----------


## Lampada

> I finally got a new computer that is fast enough to watch these clips. So Now I go back to page one and begin to watch! Thanks Lampy!

 Зд*о*рово!   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=32975  *Небесный тихоход* 
Первым делом - самолёты 
Слова - Фогельсон С.,  музыка - Соловьев-Седой В. 
Мы друзья - перелетные птицы
Только быт наш одним нехорош
На земле не успели жениться
А на небе жены не найдёшь 
Потому потому что мы пилоты
Небо наш небо наш родимый дом
Первым делом первым делом самолеты
Ну а девушки а девушки потом
Первым делом первым делом самолеты
Ну а девушки а девушки потом 
Нежный образ в мечтах приголубишь
Хочешь сердце навеки отдать
Нынче встретишь увидишь полюбишь
А назавтра опять улетать 
Потому потому что мы пилоты
Небо наш небо наш родимый дом
Первым делом первым делом самолеты
Ну а девушки а девушки потом
Первым делом первым делом самолеты
Ну а девушки а девушки потом 
Чтоб с тоскою в пути не встречаться,
Вспоминая про ласковый взгляд,
Мы решили, друзья, не влюбляться
Даже в самых красивых девчат 
Потому, потому что мы пилоты
Небо наш, небо наш родимый дом
Первым делом, первым делом - самолеты
Ну, а девушки? А девушки потом
Первым делом, первым делом - самолеты
Ну, а девушки? А девушки потом

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=45200  *Лёгкая жизнь*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=32476 
Анкор, ещё анкор!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=37743 
Обыкновенное чудо

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33374 
Родина ждёт

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=23176  *Михайло Ломоносов*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=23487 (48мин)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=32610  *Холодное лето 53-го* 
Режисёр *Александр Прошкин*   
"_1953 год. В тайге скрывается амнистированная группа уголовников, совершающих одно за другим тяжкие преступления. В поисках еды и средств передвижения они набредают на деревушку, где в ожидании катера находятся двое амнистированных политзаключенных. Этим двоим и предстоит спасти беспомощных жителей от банды рецидивистов...  
Роль Копалыча, бывшего главного инженера, стала последней в творческой биографии выдающегося актера театра и кино Анатолия Папанова._   _Лучший фильм года, Валерий Приемыхов - лучший актер года по опросу журнала "Советский экран"._"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=32465 
Убойная сила 4 - Бабье лето. Второе дно.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33257  *Трио* 
"_В кабине дальнобойной автофуры — трое: водитель Алексей, его сменщик Николай и подобранная ими по пути дорожная проститутка Марина. У грузовика барахлит двигатель. Добрые люди на легковушке берутся проводить горе-экипаж к знакомой мастерской...
В основу сценария фильма "Трио" положена повесть В. Першавина "Охота на асфальте". Рабочее (альтернативное) название - "Жаркое лето девяносто девятого".  
"Трио" - обладатель двух наград кинофестиваля "Окно в Европу" 2003 (Александр Прошкин получил специальный приз жюри фестиваля, а Андрей Панин - приз за лучшую мужскую роль)."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33472 
Убойная сила 5. Лазурный берег  
"_На ежегодный Каннский кинофестиваль прибывает российский бизнесмен Троицкий, находящийся в международном розыске. Но во Франции он - гость, приглашенный как продюсер одной из картин, попавших в конкурсную программу. Французские власти, во избежание скандала решают задержать Троицкого, но не своими руками, а с помощью российской милиции. Для чего вызывают во Францию представителей МВД. В Канны отправляются Плахов, Рогов и сопровождающий их подполковник Егоров. Однако из Парижа неожиданно приходит приказ оставить Троицкого в покое, а русских отправить назад. Но наши герои не привыкли отступать. Они разрабатывают хитроумный план и заманивают Троицкого в ловушку."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=9404  *Человек ниоткуда*  
Фильм Эльдаря Рязанова, 28 лет пылился на полке, так как властям фильм по идейным соображениям показался опасным.  
"_Комедия приключений дикаря из фантастического племени тапи, начавшаяся с неожиданного провала в пропасть молодого геолога антропологической экспедиции Владимира Поражаева. Впрочем Владимир давно подозревал о существовании этого племени, что и было главной причиной его раздора с начальником экспедиции Крохалевым. Используя свое интеллектуальное превосходство, геолог освобождается от дикарей и с Чудаком возвращается в Москву..._ "

----------


## DDT

I finally got two DVD copies of девятая Рота. One is subtitled by a Russian by the obvious grammar used. But he has attempted to make an accurate translation keeping close to the original Russian even when in English it sounds odd. I like this translation a lot and think that it is good for one who studies Russian. 
The other DVD is in straight Russian so I can watch without the distraction of reading (cheating  ::  )

----------


## Lampada

*Русь изначальная*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=35286    _По мотивам одноименного романа В. Иванова. 
Историческая повесть об обЪединении разрозненных славянских племен для борьбы с хазарами._

----------


## Lampada

*Она вас любит*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=37381    _Работник зоопарка, милый и застенчивый Костя Канарейкин, увидел на обложке "Огонька" портрет спортсменки и влюбился в неё. Между ними завязывается переписка, но по ошибке девушка вместо фотографии своего друга получает портрет красивого актёра._

----------


## Lampada

*Золотая мина*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=32888    _Очень хороший для своего времени двухсерийный детектив смотрится и сейчас.
Из тюрьмы бежит Брунов, получивший восемь лет за валютные спекуляции в особо крупных размерах. На его бывшей даче, принадлежащей теперь другим людям, двое горе-кладоискателей хотели отрыть спрятанный клад, оказавшийся для них настоящей миной - оба чуть не лишились жизни. Следственная группа во главе с Михаилом Глузским ведёт расследование..._

----------


## Lampada

*Романс о влюблённых*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=20446  _Потрясающий фильм о настоящей, чистой любви, которую прерывает только смерть. А жизнь продолжаестся..._ 
Любовь  (Александр Градский) 
Синева, плеск воды, нет ни дней, ни часов, ни минут
Облака в тишине словно белые птицы плывут 
Только я и ты, да только я и ты, да ты и я
Только мы с тобой, да только мы с тобой, да мы с тобой 
Было так всегда, будет так всегда
Всё в мире - любовь, да лишь она, да лишь она
Пусть плывут века, словно облака
Любви не будет конца, во все времена 
Только я и ты, да только я и ты, да я и ты
Только мы с тобой, да только мы с тобой, да мы с тобой 
Синим небесам я расскажу о том, что знаю сам
Белым облакам я расскажу о том, как я люблю тебя
Пусть только я и ты, да только я и ты, да ты и я 
Было так всегда, будет так всегда
Всё в мире - любовь, да лишь она, да лишь одна
Пусть плывут века, словно облака
Любви не будет конца, во все времена

----------


## Lampada

*Вас ожидает грaжданка Никанорова*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7220     _В поисках своего идеала Катя Никанорова прошла через потери и ошибки, которые научили ее распознавать человеческие ценности. Встреча с приехавшим в село Дежкиным - нелепым и замкнутым человеком - изменила ее манеру поведения. Именно он сумел в буйной, увлекающейся Катьке увидеть женщину добрую и чуткую в любви..._

----------


## Lampada

Аты-баты, шли солдаты... http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=38066

----------


## Lampada

*Тихие омуты*
Режиссёр Эльдар Рязанов  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=23871   
"Лента "Тихие Омуты" получила Гран-при "Золотая лоза" Открытого фестиваля кино стран СНГ и Балтии "Киношок-2000".  
Главный герой - светило российской медицины, гениальный хирург, академик Антон Михайлович Каштанов. Казалось бы, у него есть все, что только может желать нормальный человек: блестящая карьера, семья, дом - полная чаша... Но в один прекрасный день он решает все бросить и тайком сбегает от жены в живописную деревеньку Тихие Омуты, подальше от шума и городской суеты. В Омутах героя ждет друг детства, начальник местного заповедника. Но его разыскивает одна настырная телерепортерша, решившая сделать горячий репортаж о пропавшей знаменитости. Да и в городе из именного благотворительного фонда Каштанова вдруг исчезают 2 миллиона долларов. За дело берется следователь. А чувство взаимной неприязни главных героев постепенно перерастает в...  
Это последняя совместная работа Рязанова с известным драматургом Эмилем Брагинским, памяти которого режиссер посвятил свою картину."

----------


## Lampada

*И жизнь, и слезы, и любовь...*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7816   
"С приездом нового главного врача всё изменилось в Доме ветеранов. Смысл своей работы она видит не только в излечении физических недугов пациентов, но и в возвращении утраченного интереса к жизни."

----------


## Lampada

*Небеса обетованные*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8314 
"Трагикомическая история обитателей "мусорных" городов, заканчивающаяся как фантастическая сказка.  
Лучший фильм 1991 года, Лия Ахеджакова (попрошайка) - лучшая актриса года по опросу журнала "Советский экран"."

----------


## Lampada

*Незваный друг*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8318   
"Герои фильма - молодые ученые Виктор Свиридов (Олег Даль) и Алексей Греков (Олег Табаков). Первый - бескомпромиссен, второй - гибок и, на взгляд первого, просто изворотлив. Однако события разворачиваются таким образом, что Виктор ошибается..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=7459  *Господин оформитель* 
Виктор Авилов  
"_С использованием мотива рассказа А.Грина "Серый автомобиль". "Россия, канун первой мировой войны. Двадцатый век пока еще только на календаре, по хронологии же духа - идёт закат минувшего столетия, гибель целой эпохи, чья агония окрашена в роковые цвета увядания: не выжить черной розе в бокале золотистого "Аи". Но эта обреченность обставлена возвышенной символикой и трагической красотой и боль мирового надлома обретает свойства причудливой гармонии в гениальных строках поэтов и получает вечную жизнь в капризных прозрениях художников," - "Спутник кинозрителя_"."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=8230  *Мужики* 
"_Получив письмо от матери об измене Насти, он решил не возвращаться после окончания службы домой и остался работать на Севере. Но неожиданная смерть Насти заставила его вернуться на родину, познакомиться с тремя ее детьми и стать им отцом..."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36133  *На Дерибасовской хорошая погода, или на Брайтон-бич опять идут дожди* 
Режиссёр Леонид Гайдай 
"Намечено проведение важных переговоров между президентами двух великих держав - СССР и США. Однако русская мафия, пустившая корни в Америке, ставит проведение столь важного саммита под угрозу. Тогда, временно объединившись в борьбе с преступными элементами, спецслужбы обоих государств - КГБ и ЦРУ - отправляют своих лучших агентов Федора Соколова и Мэри Стар на Брайтон-Бич. Именно там скрывается главный мафиози. "

----------


## Lampada

*Берегись автомобиля!*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=40621   http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yxu05aSGE2E _С жульём нужно бороться!   Ты голодранец! Я торгую клубникой, выращенной своими руками!  Все деньги одними рублями.  Будете пересчитывать?  Твой дом - тюрьма!  Жениться нужно на сироте._   http://youtube.com/watch?v=C7Jm839vVaA  http://youtube.com/watch?v=wMV6XIHjt2E  http://youtube.com/watch?v=WTmYmnFuutE  http://youtube.com/watch?v=p-1eEzcbRiQ  http://youtube.com/watch?v=H238s4Xo5VY  http://youtube.com/watch?v=CWi6Jbd18fc  http://youtube.com/watch?v=259QQRCg2uY 
Вальс из фильма:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=j7LIScaFy28  http://rutube.ru/tracks/260291.html?v=e ... e14fcd96a4  http://rutube.ru/tracks/499977.html?v=4 ... 4c6668452e 
Крылатые слова из кинофильма "Берегись автомобиля" под мелодию оттуда же:   DJ Грув  http://rutube.ru/tracks/69162.html?v=c9 ... b83f2a0d91  
Деточкин очень любил детей... Он не мог поступить иначе...   _-- Кто свидетель? 
  -- Я! А что случилось?!_  
Деточкин покусился на самое святое, что у нас есть. На Конституцию!  
Маша, налей им нашего СПЕЦИАЛЬНОГО пива  
Да! И, между прочим, хороший работник!.. А вы не знаете - так и не говорите!   _Эта нога у того, у кого надо, нога!_   _Он, конечно, виноват, но он... не виноват..._  
 -- Что же теперь делать? Что делать?!
  -- Сухари сушить!  
А не замахнуться ли нам на ВильЯма, нашего, Шекспира?!   http://youtube.com/watch?v=pseIDeraSxE   Здравствуй, Люба. Я вернулся...  
А вместе делаем общее дело!  
Мама такая хорошая, про паровоз поёт  
 -- Скажите, а Вы эти деньги сами заработали? 
  -- Ну, в общем, я тоже приложил к этому руку  
Машина - на имя жены, дача - на моё имя... У тебя ничего нет! Ты - голодранец! 
"_В этот вечер Максим Поберёзовиков двигался в неизвестном направлении. Из другого конца большого города в ещё более неизвестном направлении шагал Юрий Деточкин. Они шли навстречу судьбе. Они сближались..."_  
"_Каждый, у кого нет машины, мечтает её купить; и каждый, у кого есть машина, мечтает её продать. И не делает этого только потому, что, продав, останешься без машины. Человек как никто из живых существ любит создавать себе дополнительные трудности. Именно этим объясняется желание иметь собственный автомобиль_"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=3586  *Пётр Первый* 
Исторический фильм о жизни и государственной деятельности преобразователя России XVIII века царя Петра I.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=47863 
"Анна Каренина"
В роли Анны - Алла Тарасова 
По роману Льва Николаевича Толстого  
О судьбе светской женщины, презревшей законы общества ради любви. Неординарность натуры героини, искренность и прямота, готовность к гражданскому подвигу несовместимы с ее окружением, и это становится причиной ее трагической гибели.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WHy2FqQySTY  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=40619  http://youtube.com/watch?v=LTGdRf4EcKo  http://youtube.com/watch?v=CKTtPjemCog  http://youtube.com/watch?v=saZ-GILYluA  *Синема*
...
Отныне теперь наконец-то сейчас и в любую погоду 
Вот здесь а затем повсеместно 
Все будем мы жить по-другому 
Без гнева и печали на благо всей земли 
Как мы давно мечтали но так и не смогли 
Синема синема синема 
от тебя мы без ума  
Да да да я вижу что вы рады 
Но боитесь разувериться 
Потому что не однажды попадали вы впросак 
Вам мечтателей не надо да конечно разумеется 
Но ведь я же не мечтатель 
Я же точно знаю как  
Отныне теперь наконец-то сейчас и в любую погоду 
Вот здесь а затем повсеместно 
Все будем мы жить по-другому 
Без гнева и печали на благо всей земли 
Как мы давно мечтали но так и не смогли 
Синема синема синема от тебя мы без ума    http://youtube.com/watch?v=xHmkFK1o4xQ  http://youtube.com/watch?v=LdWJrI3_Fq0  *Человек с бульвара Капуцинов*

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=30wGwcO4_ac  http://youtube.com/watch?v=LMM2UDQco9Y 
"Фантазии Фарятьева" 
"Герои фильма живут в маленьком провинциальном городке, пытаются найти свое счастье. Александре под тридцать. Она пережила разрыв с любимым, и всё ее одинаково раздражает - и работа в музыкальной школе, и домашняя обстановка, и родственники - сестра, мать. Неожиданно в доме появляется врач-стоматолог Павел Фарятьев, признается Александре в любви и предлагает ей выйти за него замуж. Донкихотствующий романтик-идеалист пытается найти опору в другом человеке, пробиться сквозь стену отчужденности. Александра соглашается, но она не любит Павла. Фарятьев раскрывает перед ней сердце, свою ранимую душу. Он делится с нею своими сумасшедшими фантазиями о лучшем мире, где все живут в любви и гармонии, где счастье и радость не покидают человека никогда. А в жизни все говорят, но никто не слышит друг друга, каждый живет в своем мире, не замечая, что происходит вокруг. Александра поначалу жалеет Фарятьева, но потом жестоко его наказывает за столь неосмотрительную откровенность...
Доп. информация: По пьесе Аллы Соколовой о "лишнем человеке" семидесятых годов прошлого века. Одна из последних киноролей Андрея Миронова."

----------


## Lampada

"Старший сын"   
"Двое парней увязываются за девушками за город, но получают отлуп и опаздывают на последнюю электричку. Замерзнув, они стучатся в первый попавшийся дом и один из них неожиданно выдает себя за сына хозяина квартиры...!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2CfSBVGAh8 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=4637 http://rutube.ru/tracks/711783.html?v=8 ... 98d0ec3ece http://youtube.com/watch?v=aZscOLes-jY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddzqoDv0VCI

----------


## Ramil

Лампада, картинка к фильму "Без видимых причин" мне понравилась  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, картинка к фильму "Без видимых причин" мне понравилась

 Спасибо, Рамиль!  Чёрти что, они почему-то выбросили этот фильм из наличия, а под тем же номером повесили что-то другое.

----------


## Lampada

*Республика ШКИД*.   
Фрагмент _Мамочка_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFCnWFda7EM  _У кошки четыре ноги _  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JSIrfHNJCI

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36501  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMx6bi1gdpE  *Пиры Валтасара, или ночь со Сталиным*   _"Экранизация новеллы из романа Фазиля Искандера "Сандро из Чегема" об одном из ночных кутежей Сталина и его присных, где в качестве солиста абхазского ансамбля выступил Сандро из Чегема. После работы (обычной для артиста) он возвращается домой, и вскоре начинаются репрессии - исчезают артисты, побывавшие на последнем пиру... Время действия -1935 год."_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 1&lang=rus  *Воры в законе*  
"_Актуальный для конца восьмидесятых остросоциальный боевик о советской коррупции, расцветшей в благоприятных условиях черноморского побережья и паралича власти. Гангстерская история "из жизни кавказской мафии", где двое главарей враждующих группировок из приморского южного городка борются за сферы влияния. В эту борьбу оказывается втянута роковая красавица Рита, повторившая на свой лад судьбу Кармен.  
Картина снята по великолепным и утонченным рассказам Фазиля Искандера "Чегемская Кармен" и "Бармен Ангур". Использована музыка из "Кармен-Сюиты" Ж.Бизе-Р.Щедрина."_

----------


## BappaBa

> *Пиры Валтасара, или ночь со Сталиным*  
> После работы (обычной для артиста) он возвращается домой, и вскоре начинаются репрессии - исчезают артисты, побывавшие на последнем пиру...

 Интересно, написавший это человек  вообще смотрел фильм?

----------


## Lampada

*На войне как на войне*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=34902  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUHAt_g4sq0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTABmrqx5f4 
________________________________________________
Эпизод 1  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5LtPM4_2Jc
Эпизод 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks1oOw8wvus
Эпизод 3  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e-BNgA7gFw
Эпизод 4  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpliUlc7aE
Эпизод 5  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSysGluQEx8
Эпизод 6  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBgokkBJMJI
Эпизод 7  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUHAt_g4sq0
Эпизод 8  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo5fGrJ1AVM
Эпизод 9  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABl8LY01tk0
Эпизод 10  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYz2_Hw-E0U
Эпизод 11  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwRycdVrrls
Эпизод 12  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWazdetHcqg 
Спасибо Уржуму:  http://www.youtube.com/user/Urzhum
______________________________________ 
Окончание. Часть 1 -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sPysQ1OcfQ 
Окончание. Часть 2 -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFdqj0UWsJ8    _"Младшего лейтенанта, только закончившего военное училище, назначили командиром самоходки с экипажем опытных и бывалых бойцов. Об их жизни, боевой и будничной рассказывает этот фильм"._

----------


## Lampada

*Руки вверх!*
Сказка
Режисёр:  Владимир Грамматиков 
"_Злодей Шито-Крыто решил при помощи препарата балдин превратить всех детей в лентяев, двоечников и проходимцев, чтобы с их помощью завоевать весь мир. Но лоботрясы и озорники вовремя спохватились - и операция под кодовым названием Братцы-тунеядцы провалилась_."  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5NvJjVGfoU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOkXEB1JSek

----------


## alexB

> *На войне как на войне*

  Вот один из лучших фильмов о *Войне*. "Отец солдата" ещё. People learning Russian, you must see those two, it's an order!   :: A war film does not need to be in colour, it needs to be in black and white. See for yourself.

----------


## Lampada

К/ф "Девушка без адреса"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYk4aCkRrzs  - *Масик хочет водочки*

----------

